# Will SD receivers work if partial upgrade to HD



## iceburg501 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have search the forum and found similar answers for DirecTV.

Considering upgrading DISH NETWORK SD receivers (I have 4). I want to upgrade 2 receivers to HD and leave 2 SD (there used by my parents and they dont want re-learn how to use).

Once Dish Network upgrades my satelite will my SD receivers continue to function as they are ? 

I live in Pittsburgh, PA

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Short answer, Yes. If they work now they will work then with the only assumption you are not going from the Western Arc to the Eastern Arc, and you presently get or can get all three satellites. (Two if Eastern Arc) There should be no reason to change Arc's since your locals are in HD on both.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Basic operations of Dish receivers is pretty consistent across the model line until you get to the 922. The main extra features of the HD receivers are stretch modes for SD channels, OTA reception (optional on some), and optional use of an external drive, with the rest being in initial setup. IOW, not difficult to learn.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you are using Western Arc (110, 119, and 129) - there is nothing that technically would prevent you from using mixed SD and HD receivers.

If you are using Eastern Arc (61.5, 72.7, and 77) , however - that will mean all receivers will need to be converted to VIP models.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

scooper said:


> If you are using Western Arc (110, 119, and 129) - there is nothing that technically would prevent you from using mixed SD and HD receivers.
> 
> If you are using Eastern Arc (61.5, 72.7, and 77) , however - that will mean all receivers will need to be converted to VIP models.


Do you mean if he _changes_ to the EA? If so I did say that. But if he is on the EA now, then getting HD won't change a thing for him. The SD receivers will continue to work. Also if he does need to get the EA for some reason, (locals in HD are on both Arcs) he will most likely get the new system, which does not include 77.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

He cannot be on EA, his account would be tagged if so and his sd receivers would be removed from the account.


----------

